

Tech insiders dumped shares ahead of slide - grej
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/185b0220-c321-11e3-94e0-00144feabdc0.html

======
prattbhatt
Could you share a link of the same story which is not behind a paywall?

~~~
yaur
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KJGUfS1...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KJGUfS1FMvcJ:www.ft.com/cms/s/0/185b0220-c321-11e3-94e0-00144feabdc0.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us#axzz2ypyqgHU7)

